# Dr.J C Bogue bottle with no coca cola inscription



## Donald Dacon (May 22, 2017)

My drink bottle is embossed with the following on one side:
Dr. J. C. Bogue
Sherman Texas
Registered

the other side says:
this bottle
not to be resold

the bottom says:
Sherman

There are many bottles with the same inscriptions plus the Coca Cola advertisement on the web but i have not seen one like this.  any ideas about it?  i was born and raised in sherman in the 30's & 40's but have not heard about Dr. Bogue before reading some of his bottle history. I also wonder if this bottle is rare or not? (see attached)

View attachment 178379


----------



## nhpharm (May 23, 2017)

That's a cool bottle...I've seen plenty with the Coca-Cola embossing as you note but this is the first I have seen without it.  Probably pretty tough to find.


----------



## Donald Dacon (May 25, 2017)

thanks for the help.  do you possibly think that this bottle was a show or demonstrator bottle Dr. Bogue might have taken  with him when he was trying to get the manufacturers to upgrade their safety procedures?


----------



## nhpharm (May 25, 2017)

I don't think so.  The bottle shows standard case wear so was used for a fairly long time.    He probably sold a non Coca-Cola product in it.


----------



## Ken_Riser (May 29, 2017)

Ever seen a square sided coke bottle lol I kicked one to woods edgeline till I realized whoops lol 1909 0r1919 bottle not sure. Don't collect coke I do snuff hand blown only medical tools and the ones I can't figure what the heck it is still Dr kits eye ball placements. ECT ECT took me forever to figure glass eye placement tool lol

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

